# Look what i Found :D - Schecter V-7FR SUPERHYPERMEGATHREAD



## Severance (May 23, 2009)

Guitar 1
guitar 2
guitar 3

Deliscious.


----------



## Apophis (May 23, 2009)

Nice find 

for those who hates using links just like me 

889$






949$





3899$


----------



## possumkiller (May 23, 2009)

i really wish these guys would do away with that gaudy ass fake abalone purfling. it looks so tacky. especially on the ltd1000 series


----------



## setsuna7 (May 23, 2009)

The third one is fuckin' tasty!! I'm jacking up as we speak!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 23, 2009)

niiiiiiice, me want


----------



## Petef2007 (May 23, 2009)

The phrase "DO WANT" is echoing around my mind


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 23, 2009)

I would be all over the Korina V if it Didn't have actives


----------



## Bleak (May 23, 2009)

Oh god. Way too tempting on that first one...
I know the first is a limited run, but how about the hellraiser? Will that be offered for a longer period of time?


EDIT: Looked at the page and answered my question. FUCK.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2009)

I like #2 and #3.


----------



## Brendan G (May 23, 2009)

I would be a much bigger fan if they weren't so blatantly asymmetrical.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> I like #2 and #3.







Brendan G said:


> I would be a much bigger fan if they weren't so blatantly asymmetrical.



I kinda like asymmetry but I prefer it to be more exaggerrated - 4/2 Headstocks, shorter lower section on the V, cutaway access on the bottom of the body - nothing drastic but cool.

That said, I totally dig where you're coming from.


----------



## Yoshi (May 23, 2009)

Still hating the asymetrical aspect of it but it's a cool concept indeed.


----------



## troyguitar (May 23, 2009)

Finally more 7-string V's!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 23, 2009)

WOW..... Fuck im broke. Someone buy my soul? Its only $949!


----------



## darren (May 23, 2009)

I think they need to be MORE asymmetrical. Or perfectly symmetrical like the Gibson V.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 24, 2009)

You guys will prolly think I'm crazy but I like the asymmetrical factor to the Schecter V series.

That being said, I don't really like how any of them are finished. The first one is too.. orange for me. Second one has that flashy ass hellraiser look to it, which is why I DIDN'T buy a hellraiser. That abalone look gets old after a week of having it. Third one is the one I like the most, but the price just kills it.

Of course, this is just me. If they had a plain white one I've fall in love with it in a heartbeat, but I think I'm stuck on the Agile Hornet 727 too much to really care about the schecter V-7


----------



## MTech (May 24, 2009)

$3899 for the custom?!?!? You could get something worlds better from several custom luthiers for that.


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 24, 2009)

I think the body needs to be perfectly symmetrical given that the top horn of the V is the one that's smaller. Though I do like the small cutout for better fret access.

$889... $949... *$3899.* Haha.


----------



## Harry (May 24, 2009)

Digging those finishes.


----------



## Dethfield (May 24, 2009)

why, oh why, do they have to put EMGs in them?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 25, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> I would be all over the Korina V if it Didn't have actives



+ 1000
why they ruined it?


----------



## larry (May 25, 2009)

i'm with rick on # 3. but i'd like to see it as a C-7 or C-8 FR. 
oh snap!


----------



## Drache713 (May 25, 2009)

7-string Schecter V's! 

Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Ltd Edition HELLRAISER V-7 FR Black Cherry Limited 7-String Electric Guitar

Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Special Run V-7 Vintage Yellow Korina 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Jeroenofzo (May 25, 2009)

Drache713 said:


> 7-string Schecter V's!
> 
> Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Ltd Edition HELLRAISER V-7 FR Black Cherry Limited 7-String Electric Guitar
> 
> Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Special Run V-7 Vintage Yellow Korina 7-String Electric Guitar



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/86777-look-what-i-found-d.html

No, you're not


----------



## Wi77iam (May 25, 2009)

old news 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/86777-look-what-i-found-d.html


----------



## DDDorian (May 25, 2009)

Hey, they're new to me!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 25, 2009)

Major gas for this


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 25, 2009)

It's DCGL by the way man 

Awesome guitar, didn't know they made those.


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2009)

Drum Guitar City Land!


That really is a sexy guitar. Very cool.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 25, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It's DCGL by the way man
> 
> Awesome guitar, didn't know they made those.


 lol, yes that is what i meant.


----------



## CapenCyber (May 25, 2009)

That's the third thread on these now! 


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/86777-look-what-i-found-d.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-im-not-the-only-one-that-has-seen-these.html


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Drum Guitar City Land!
> quote]


----------



## playstopause (May 25, 2009)

Very cool, but i'm not fan of the longer lower horn.


----------



## DDDorian (May 25, 2009)

Merged 'til death. Hopefully there'll be no more threads on the subject


----------



## Metalman X (May 25, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> The third one is fuckin' tasty!! I'm jacking up as we speak!!!


Ditto....and yes... DO WANT!!!! Big time!

One in gun metal, or that flat black they do the Damiens' in would be sweet as well


----------



## Severance (May 25, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> That's the third thread on these now!
> 
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/86777-look-what-i-found-d.html
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-im-not-the-only-one-that-has-seen-these.html


 
Huzzah for mine being the first XD


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> I like #2 and #3.


 
Me too... hell, I'll take all of them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 25, 2009)

Do want!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 25, 2009)

The Korina is beautiful, same with the custom, I fucking hate the hellraiser, It's so fucking pretentious with its stupid gaudy features and nickel chrome hardware


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Hey, they're new to me!



I'm sure they are.


----------



## Breakdown (May 26, 2009)

1st and 3rd one are gorgeous (not a fan of Black Cherry Finishes like #2 )


----------



## Bribanez (May 26, 2009)

Those guitar are bad as hell.....i want number 2


----------



## EliNoPants (May 26, 2009)

that Hellraiser is EXACTLY the guitar i've been wanting...well, neck-thru, but i can live with set

now it's obviously a limited edition, and a DCGL exclusive it looks like...anyone already in the know on how many were made or if it'll be continued in the future? i don't see the info readily presented, and i have to wake up in 5 hours for work, so i can't really stay up and search for it in detail (sorry if that makes me the lazy ass who can't find it himself)


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2009)

OMG WHY DID THEY RUIN THE ONE GUITAR WITH EASILY REPLACABLE PICKUPS?! 



I want the V7HR


----------



## Emperoff (May 27, 2009)

Holy shit!!!

#2 GAS ALERT!!!!


----------



## Lankles (May 27, 2009)

Loving the custom shop one.


----------



## bibz (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone got anymore info on the hellraiser? Where it's made etc.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Apophis said:


> 3899$



I would LOVE this if it were a whoppin thick mahogany/ash and alder body combo in a Stratty shape with direct mounted Dimarzios and with a 2 point trem that had a MASSIVE Brass Block on it and locking Schallers and a graphite nut and saddles. With 1 volume and one 5 way strat toggle and no tone control. Id probably try to setup a payment plan to get it. But $3900.00 thats just too steep.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I would LOVE this if it were a whoppin thick mahogany/ash and alder body combo in a Stratty shape with direct mounted Dimarzios and with a 2 point trem that had a MASSIVE Brass Block on it and locking Schallers and a graphite nut and saddles. With 1 volume and one 5 way strat toggle and no tone control. Id probably try to setup a payment plan to get it. But $3900.00 thats just too steep.



So, basically, if it were a completely fucking different instrument?


----------



## Bunkman (Jun 1, 2009)

I wonder if i could get that Bc V left handed that would be sweet


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 11, 2009)

bumping a slightly old thread, but i just ordered the black cherry one today, they only had one in stock, and only have one of the white one in stock too, so if anyone out there wants the white one, i'd suggest jumping on it ASAP, they're supposed to get more eventually, but the current run is only 50 in production...not sure if that's of each color, or total


----------



## vlover (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the white one and love it! Its my main, my fav, my wooden lover...

I drilled a hole in the back for my yahoo, so I can bang it while I bang the audience with my melodies! 

But in all seriousness, I love mine. Its soo easy for me to play!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 30, 2009)

vlover said:


> I have the white one and love it! Its my main, my fav, my wooden lover...
> 
> I drilled a hole in the back for my yahoo, so I can bang it while I bang the audience with my melodies!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I love mine. Its soo easy for me to play!


And you haven't posted a NGD with pics?

 I highly suggest you do it now before others read your post and harass you for pics


----------



## El Caco (Aug 31, 2009)

The  with no pics counts as a worthless  Pics NAOO or face the consequences.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah man, i wanna see what the white one looks like with some more pics than the DCGL page had...get on it


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 31, 2009)

Rick said:


> I like #2 and #3.



I concur. Especially the second one's finish.


----------



## Semi-pro (Sep 1, 2009)

Slightly ot, but I can't hold this back anymore...

I'm devastated by impatience, since I've already been a while in the line for a symmetric neck through 7-string V with a reverse headstock (total banana in your face!!) from Roter Guitars!!!  I'll start a thread once they start working on it for sure though...

Someone get me one of those hyper-sleep thingies as seen in the Aliens movie... I don't wanna suffer anymore, I just wanna wake up in half a year with that axe in my hand!


----------



## uni777 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry for the bump. I've bought one of those Black-Cherry V7 FR ones a while ago.
I've been trying to figure out If there was only the Limited run of those, or that there were more of those produced. Some sites explicitly state limited, others don't.
I have two questions:
- How much were there made in total?
- I'm in Europe so was there a world wide limited run or did they have Euro and US versions?

Thanks


----------

